# Advice on router table type



## EricArey (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a shop that ~390 square feet.
I received a router lift for christmas.
So, question: Should I build a router table into right side of my Delta Unisaw or should it be a stand alone table?
Building it into the right side of the table saw, I would have to ditch the draw with blade and safety add-on storage.
I am looking for pros and cons to both ideas.

Eric


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have a left-tilting Unisaw, Eric? I use a left-wing Benchdog extension on my right-tilting Unisaw. Absolutely love it!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Make your own they are the best, you built it the way you want it.
Very easy to build, lots of plans available.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Really comes down to space.

*The advantages of a standalone table are:*

- You can have a lot of dedicated router storage nearby for accessories. I find this particularly useful if your fence system (e.g. Incra) has a lot of parts.

- You can control some of the noise of the router by enclosing it in the cabinet

- You can build dust collection into the cabinet and either have a standalone collector (small shopvac in cabinet) or hook up to your main DC system.

- You can stand at any location around the bit.

*The disadvantages of a standalone table are:*

- Space.

*The advantages of an extension table router table are:*

- Saves space.

- Probably gives you more workpiece support depending on where you're putting it. For example, your outfeed surface for your TS may also give you a large outfeed surface for your router. You also have a lot more surface in front of the fence.

*The disadvantages are:*

- Having to use the same fence for router and TS - maybe you don't want to change your TS fence position until after you rout something.

- Noise and dust control is a little more difficult - may need to buy or build some sort of box around router

- Depending where you're positioning the router table on the saw, your standing options and feed directions may be less than convenient:
Right side, end of table: use opposite side of TS fence, feed is reverse of TS, can stand at end of table
Right side, middle of right extension: use same side of TS fence, feed is same as TS, have to stand as at TS
Left side: use same side of TS fence, feed is same as TS, can stand at end of extension


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't HAVE to use the TS fence for the extension wing. While I have an Incra TS-LS, and would normally like to use it for both, I don't have to…I could easily just mount my Benchdog router fence for a quick groove or rabbet. Then again, it's not that critical with the Incra since I can repeatably get the fence right back where it started. Love that thing!

But really, it depends on the features. Buy something like a Benchdog and it will allow use of a separate router fence. Build something, and you could still utilize a dedicated router fence for such occasions.


----------

